# DEV Aratere Hull cross sections



## gebbw (Apr 10, 2008)

Am am planning to build myself a model of DEV Aratere (pre-refit) and I have basic GA deck plans I obtained from the Interislander website a few years back. Does any one have cross-section details of the hull?

My model will be fairly crude and basic, but I'd like to get an idea of the shape of the hull if I can, otherwise I'll just use photos as reference.

any help appreciated!

regards
George


----------

